# shelves



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

I think you are referring to RTA (ready to assemble) furniture. Especially shelving units, are available all over. The office supply places have all kinds of options in different colors in catalogs if not on the floors. I have never bought anything from them but IKEA may be near inconic in its association with RTA furniture? 

www.ikea-usa.com

In NYC I bought white buffet units for an enormous amount of money for what was laminated partical board from Conran's but they fit perfectly. It looked great and I made no attempts to move it once assembled. I was only there for a stay, not a lifetime. Target has small bathroom sorts of shelving units RTA. Some of the stuff KMart carries, made in Vietnam of all places (brings back some strange memories), is great looking stuff and not particle board. 

Or were you hinting at something else?

If you are careful, RTA can be great. It is laminate over particle board (usually). In my opinion it is for adults and not households with kids unless yours wear foam rubber suits and travel only in first gear around the house.


----------



## m1951mm (Apr 16, 2011)

If you post a picture of what you have maybe we can help you find it or give you information on how to make one yourself.


----------

